# Benefits of Asparagus



## maybenot (Feb 4, 2013)

*http://www.snopes.co...e/asparagus.asp

this link was put up by a member of another forum and makes interesting reading,
if the statements  are true why isn't more known about it?
Have any of you heard of this, i'm willing to try anything if will help 
my hubby, even just do something for the pain, d'you think this is 'clutching
at straws'?
*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2013)

Asparagus is high in antioxidants, and possesses certain elements which seem to be beneficial in fighting/preventing cancers, but it shouldn't be thought of as a "cure", but of some value nontheless.  Here's more about that article from a highly regarded natural health critic. http://www.healthyfellow.com/480/asparagus-cancer-cure/.  There are some other natural alternatives for cancer options out there.  If I may ask, what type of cancer is your husband suffering from, maybe I can give some links with suggestions.

I don't believe it's clutching at straws at all Maggis.  I would utilize any natural foods, herbs or supplements to fight cancer for myself or my husband.  My sister just lost her husband at the age of 65 to colon cancer, that spread to his prostate and liver.  They used only the doctor recommended chemo/radiation treatments.  He held on for years, but was very weak and in pain, undergoing various surgeries, etc.   He may have done a bit better with at least some natural, complementary supplements along with the usual treatment, hard to say.


----------



## R. Zimm (Feb 4, 2013)

Asparagus is one of those foods that I like but don't like to eat that often. It has it's own distinct aroma that seems to come out of my pores after I eat it. I would like to eat more of it but my wife likes it less so I hate to make it just for myself.

Has anyone tried adding just a wee bit to other dishes for flavor? That might be an idea.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a 4 x 40 foot raised bed just for asparagus. We eat it fairly often but I had never heard of asparagus therapy.

If nothing else I think I'll eat it more often. 

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 5, 2013)

Love that "spare grass"..Can't wait for my patch to hopefully produce this year.  I planted it two years ago and it should be ready to harvest this spring.


----------



## maybenot (Feb 5, 2013)

W e only eat it occasionally altho' we both love it with a salad, can't say the drink appeals much but gonna give it a go.
Seabreeze, he has multiple myeloma and was first diagnosed in Feb 2008 when the oncologist's prognosis was 5 yrs,but
with the various treatments like zometa infusions and thalidamide etc his blood counts have been  stable until recently 
and they're rising again and pain is worse the worst thing for me is not being able to help but there's nothing I can do .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2013)

maggis said:


> W e only eat it occasionally altho' we both love it with a salad, can't say the drink appeals much but gonna give it a go.
> Seabreeze, he has multiple myeloma and was first diagnosed in Feb 2008 when the oncologist's prognosis was 5 yrs,but
> with the various treatments like zometa infusions and thalidamide etc his blood counts have been  stable until recently
> and they're rising again and pain is worse the worst thing for me is not being able to help but there's nothing I can do .



My heart goes out to both of you, it must be very hard to cope with the pain and everything for so long.  Here's a site with some articles on multiple myeloma, and in some are suggestions of some natural things people have used to help.  Maybe if you browse through the articles, you can get some ideas of things you may try.  Of course, if he's already on meds, checking with his doctor is recommended first...http://peoplebeatingcancer.org/articles . *Note*: use the drop down search menu, and select multiple myeloma, for articles that are specific to that form of cancer.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 6, 2013)

*Maggis*..Hugs to both you and your hubby.  When a loved one is ill, it is just as hard on the one who is not, I know.

Herbs and plants have amazing medicinal qualities that have been used for centuries in various cultures.They are even used by drug companies to make the expensive main stream drugs.  But big pharma doesn't want natural cures to be promoted for 

Too bad there isn't formal research done on these wonderful natural cures.  While it may also take traditional western medicine in conjunction with natural substances , it would be nice to know for sure what  herbal and natural supplements  really do help and what is snake oil. 

Thousands of years of plant and herbal medicine can't be all wrong.


----------



## maybenot (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions and kind thoughts, will do a bit research see what's out there


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2013)

Maggis, haven't heard from you for awhile, and been missing you. :girl_hug:  Wishing the best for you and your hubby, hope all is well. :rose:


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 7, 2013)

I doubt there's any one food that is going to cure the cancer, but asparagus is certainly not going to do any harm.

My husband eats cherries everyday.  He believes they help keep his gout attacks at bay.  I don't know if it does or not but it's what he believes that matters.  I'd walk the ten miles to town to buy his cherries (fresh, frozen or dried) if I had to.  What matters to me is how he feels from day to day.  When my husband has had a gout attack, I feel it  my chest and neck.

You do what you think is helpful and makes you both feel better.  If that's clutching at straws, you just hold tight to them.  My best wishes to you both.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2013)

Pricklypear said:


> My husband eats cherries everyday.  He believes they help keep his gout attacks at bay.  I don't know if it does or not but it's what he believes that matters.  I'd walk the ten miles to town to buy his cherries (fresh, frozen or dried) if I had to.  What matters to me is how he feels from day to day.  When my husband has had a gout attack, I feel it  my chest and neck.



So nice you get cherries for your hubby!  The nutrients in cherries are known to relieve imflammation, in turn they relieve pain.  Read the article linked to in this post, there are more links at the end of the page if interested.  Mother Nature offers many healing foods for us...http://www.natmedtalk.com/f55/23752-cherries-arthritis-joint-pain-gout.html  :lemo:


----------



## Pricklypear (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for the information. I've read a lot about gout and I'll be checking the links at the bottom of the page.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2013)

Pricklypear said:


> Thank you for the information. I've read a lot about gout and I'll be checking the links at the bottom of the page.



More thought on Gout...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Gout


----------

